# The Noun Project – Piktogramme kostenlos



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Januar 2011)

Dem einen oder anderen mit Sicherheit schon bekannt, aber als Linktipp unbedingt weiterzuempfehlen: _The Noun Project – Building a Free Collection of Symbols_ sammelt, organisiert und produziert die überall in der Welt verständlichen Piktogramme. Und das beste: Die Symbole sind völlig kostenlos und durch das SVG-Format frei skalierbar.



> The Noun Project’s mission is to share, celebrate, and enhance the world’s visual language. Our goal is to collect and organize all the symbols that form our language into one easy-to-use online library that can be accessed by anyone. All the symbols on our site are completely free to download, and can be used for design projects, architecture presentations, art pieces - just about anything.


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2011)

Wiedermals ein toller Fund


----------



## ComFreek (26. Januar 2011)

Danke!
Vielleicht könnte man ja hier auf tutorials.de eine Sammlung mit solchen Websites anlegen?


----------



## smileyml (26. Januar 2011)

Was sind denn solche Webseiten?!


----------



## ComFreek (29. Januar 2011)

In der Tutorials-Sektion werden doch manchmal auch tolle Links zu Websites hinterlassen.
Habe jetzt kein Beispiel, aber schau doch einfach mal in den Tutorials.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Januar 2011)

Es gibt unter jedem Artikel diese Lesezeichen-Box. Dort kann man sich den entsprechenden Artikel bookmarken und damit seine persönliche Sammlung zusammenstellen. Vielleicht wäre das für dich ja eine praktikable Möglichkeit, dir deine eigenen Lieblingsartikel zu organisieren.


----------



## ComFreek (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe sie jetzt einfach in meine eigene Lesezeichenleiste in Google Chrome gepackt.
Aber vielleicht gibt es irgendwann eine Funktion die Google Bookmarks und die von Google Chrom zu synchronisieren.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht reicht dir ja diese Information: http://metaed.blogspot.com/2008/12/using-google-bookmarks-in-google-chrome.html


----------



## ComFreek (31. Januar 2011)

Danke, das stand auch auf der Hilfeseite von Google Chrome. Das Problem ist, dass eben immer noch eine Abgrenzung der Lesezeichen ist, sprich man muss sie per "gb" in der Omnibox suchen.
Aber mal gucken vielleicht kann ich mir was eigenes basteln


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Januar 2011)

> Aber mal gucken vielleicht kann ich mir was eigenes basteln


Dass wir dann daran interessiert sind, setze ich einfach voraus, gell?


----------



## ComFreek (1. Februar 2011)

Klar Markus


----------



## tombe (2. Februar 2011)

> Es gibt unter jedem Artikel diese Lesezeichen-Box. Dort kann man sich den entsprechenden Artikel bookmarken und damit seine persönliche Sammlung zusammenstellen.



@Markus: Und wo finde ich hier diese Box!? Bzw. was heißt da wo finde ich sie hier, wo finde ich sie bei den anderen Beiträgen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2011)

In allen Artikeln an dieser Stelle unterhalb des Artikels, bevor die Kommentare beginnen:


----------



## tombe (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das so eine ähnliche Seite gefunden:

seeklogo.com

Dort sind im Moment ca. 200.000 Logos aller Art zu finden. Ob jemand das Logo von Fanta sucht oder das Vereinsabzeichen vom FC Barcelona.


----------



## smileyml (23. Februar 2011)

Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, das Logos in der Regel rechtlich geschützt sind.
Aber auch so gibt es viele Seiten für vektorialen Logodownload -  wie z.B. auch brands of the world.


----------



## ComFreek (26. Februar 2011)

Muss wirklich erneut sagen sehr gut!!

@Markus: Könnte man bei Blogeinträgen oder normalen Threads auch eine Lesezeichenleiste hinzufügen?


----------

